# Use Uber; Don't let Uber use you...



## SmileBit199 (Dec 10, 2014)

I've been reading these forums for the past week or so and I've been seeing a pretty negative community brewing here. 

It seems like everyone is complaining about wages, passengers, Uber's future etc...

Here's the thing. And this piece of advice is free of charge. Ubers analytics model has everything on lock down. The amount of information Uber has on any myriad of relevant topics is absurd. This means that you're getting paid EXACTLY what the market decides. So rather than complaining about Uber, decide what Uber offers you, and design your life around that. If you depend on Uber, it'll be a losing proposition. If it works for you, do it, and if it doesn't, stop doing it. There's no sense in complaining about it. 

Hopefully now things can change for the better around here. See you on the roads!


----------



## UberHayden (Dec 29, 2014)

genius. I agree and I just find this site funny to read all the complaints. I would love to have at least one area that shares tips and some positive vibes!


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

It takes time to understand what all the complaining is about, my little grasshoppers. I've been reading this forum for more then 6 or 7 months but joined back in September. Just give it time to let Uber do it what it does best, you both will get it soon, I see that both of you are new to this site, not sure how long either one has been driving. But like I said, give it time, just be patient, it will start making sense someday soon.


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

UberHayden said:


> genius. I agree and I just find this site funny to read all the complaints. I would love to have at least one area that shares tips and some positive vibes!


Start one, or are you one of those that like to get everything on a silver-platter. just take but no giving back. Start that great thread of positive helpful tips you may have. I would be one to read it. The closes thing we have now is title "Advice " under community.

Here's my tip for both of you, don't just see all the complains as just people complaining for the hell of it. Learn from them so when the same Uber BS crap happens to you, you won't feel like your the only one bring picked on, here's an example, what to do if someone pukes in you car? It's here as a complain how they got Uber screwed out of getting paid the cleaning fee for not taking pics of it, or for some other unknowing reason. Be smart read and learn. Just filter out what you don't need and learn to laugh at the funny guys and girls here.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

SmileBit199 said:


> I've been reading these forums for the past week or so and I've been seeing a pretty negative community brewing here.
> 
> It seems like everyone is complaining about wages, passengers, Uber's future etc...
> 
> ...


"...The amount of information Uber has on any myriad of relevant topics is absurd. This means that you're getting paid EXACTLY what the market decides..."

Does Uber have a lot of information? YES. (People also question if they misuse it.) BUT, just because Uber has this information does not mean that we are paid what the "market decides." We are paid what Uber decides to pay us. There really is not much of a market involved at all. The surges may be somewhat a result of supply and demand, but even that is subject to question at times.

And please, don't come in here as a newbie and tell people that if it doesn't work for them to stop doing it. It gets rather old. And yes, people are probably already weighing that question before you raise it again. And who are you to tell us to stop complaining? That is one of the purposes of this forum, to vent. That is why there is a section that is labelled "complaints."

"Hopefully now things can change for the better around here." What is the basis of this statement? Has Uber raised its rates? Has your one message somehow elevated the masses to a higher plane of existence? What has changed?

You did say your advice was free of charge. As in most areas of life, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

UberHayden said:


> genius. I agree and I just find this site funny to read all the complaints. I would love to have at least one area that shares tips and some positive vibes!


There are plenty of tips on here, although I believe that people were more helpful when the job was more rewarding. There is plenty of information on car cleaning, cell phone mounts, how to deal with certain passenger situations, etc. As for positive vibes, I don't see you sharing any. And for those of us whom you find to be negative, I would argue that we are not being negative for the sake of being negative, but are reflecting the reality of the TNC business as it exists today.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

UberHayden said:


> genius. I agree and I just find this site funny to read all the complaints. I would love to have at least one area that shares tips and some positive vibes!


Music festivals provide positive vibes. Try Tomorrow Land or any other EDM event.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

SmileBit199 said:


> I've been reading these forums for the past week or so and I've been seeing a pretty negative community brewing here.
> 
> It seems like everyone is complaining about wages, passengers, Uber's future etc...
> 
> ...


Perhaps you could use your ignore button on the people who post things that are too negative for you (begin with me).


----------



## SmileBit199 (Dec 10, 2014)

ShooUber said:


> It takes time to understand what all the complaining is about, my little grasshoppers. I've been reading this forum for more then 6 or 7 months but joined back in September. Just give it time to let Uber do it what it does best, you both will get it soon, I see that both of you are new to this site, not sure how long either one has been driving. But like I said, give it time, just be patient, it will start making sense someday soon.


No, this isn't true either.

Uber employs how many drivers? And how many of those drivers complain on this very forum? Yeah, that's a small percentage right?

What we have here is a population wanting to complain about their situation in life (Uber for example) and an audience willing to listen (members who will agree). That's a recipe for a losing mindset.

Complaining when done improperly is a destructive force. It serves no purpose but to ease your troubles (short term) when you are in discomfort. Either complain properly or focus on the aspects of your life you can control and go from there. Writing negative Nancy messages on message boards is not a habit of highly productive people. I'm surprised you don't know this by now. Perhaps you are young.

Stop complaining and start doing people! See you on the roads!


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

Start a post on how to properly complain. Make it educational.


----------



## UberHayden (Dec 29, 2014)

Ive been driving 6 months and have never heard so much complaining in my life.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

SmileBit199 said:


> I've been reading these forums for the past week or so and I've been seeing a pretty negative community brewing here.
> 
> It seems like everyone is complaining about wages, passengers, Uber's future etc...
> 
> ...


_Well said. I have used them to obtain my TCP permit. I am building my transportation company around them. _


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

I think some of the complaining is a little whiny at times. People complain about the same types of things for the most part. But what I have come to learn is that it is coming from a good place.

Some people have more skin in the game than some of us who are part time. They have a living that is being effected and that sucks. Uber is not a good company to work with. Over time you do see it. Flooding the streets with drivers over new years was not to help us. It helps them. Their mantra is what works for them, not us. If you recognize that right up front you will make Uber your *****, not the other way around.

I also would never take that frustration on the client in your car because you are pissed with Uber, they are the ones paying you no matter how little you think it is, they are the ones who are feeding you. Always respect the rider. Some of the complaints I see always want to screw the rider for Ubers mistakes. That's just not right.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

UberHayden said:


> Ive been driving 6 months and have never heard so much complaining in my life.


Relocate to Nashville, TN...im sure you'll hear plenty


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

This board is a small subset of those driving, but if you look on social media, it's the same sentiment. Does everyone who drives for Uber post their "complaints" publicly? No, but that doesn't mean that the 10% who do are the only ones who are unhappy and the other 90% are pleased as punch. There are valid issues raised here with the way that Uber treats "partners" and those who don't have problems with those issues tend to be those who are Ubering part-time for extra cash and not depending on it to put food on the table and keep a roof over a family's head. 

I have issues with the pricing as I think it's unfair to pax and drivers alike. Surge pricing takes advantage of a situation that would be easily remedied with a standard rate increase. More drivers would be on the road and there wouldn't be a need to enact price gouging. Even discounting prices, adding a tip button would pacify most of the grumblers and not cost Uber a dime. That being said, Uber customer service has been great with other issues that we've had (like puke clean up) and I've shared that good along with my thoughts on the other in this forum.

Regardless, this is an open forum and you're just as entitled to complain about the complainers as the complainers are to complain about Uber. Just don't expect a whole lot of folks to agree with you


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

UberHayden said:


> genius. I agree and I just find this site funny to read all the complaints. I would love to have at least one area that shares tips and some positive vibes!


You must spread your ass cheeks really wide for Uber, I'd bet you're to the point where you can be double-fisted back there.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

SmileBit199 said:


> I've been reading these forums for the past week or so and I've been seeing a pretty negative community brewing here.
> 
> It seems like everyone is complaining about wages, passengers, Uber's future etc...
> 
> ...


You'd fit right in with the prison 'girls'. Man ***** for Uber to take however they want.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

SmileBit199 said:


> No, this isn't true either.
> 
> Uber employs how many drivers? And how many of those drivers complain on this very forum? Yeah, that's a small percentage right?
> 
> ...


If writing "negative Nancy messages on message boards is not a habit of highly productive people," what about holier than thou people who like to tell others what to say, think and do? Do you consider messages like yours something that a productive person would do? What kind of a person comes onto a internet blog and tries to tell others what to post?


----------



## SmileBit199 (Dec 10, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> If writing "negative Nancy messages on message boards is not a habit of highly productive people," what about holier than thou people who like to tell others what to say, think and do? Do you consider messages like yours something that a productive person would do? What kind of a person comes onto a internet blog and tries to tell others what to post?


Wow. People reeeaaaally like to complain don't they. Meh, see where it gets you in life. I said nothing that isn't universally already known. Some people just like to blame outside forces when they could be looking inward for answers. I suggest you try it sometime.

Let me reiterate...

Uber does not have your back. In fact, no one truly has your back. You're the only one that has your back. Instead of whining about it, man up (figuratively speaking of course) and do something about it.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

SmileBit199 said:


> Some people just like to blame outside forces when they could be looking inward for answers. I suggest you try it sometime.


Just to clarify, are you saying that outside forces are never to blame and it's always on the individual?


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

SmileBit199 said:


> No, this isn't true either.
> 
> Uber employs how many drivers? And how many of those drivers complain on this very forum? Yeah, that's a small percentage right?
> 
> ...


I won't waste too much of my time replying to your useless postings.

Your attempts to come off as being the knowledgable one is having the contrary effect. It appears that you are one that stays focus on the negative crap you read into. Keep researching and reading this forum, I promise you'll find some positive postings as we'll.

Btw, the ratio number of Uber drivers and membership on a forum has nothing to do with what most are experiencing.

This forum is growing with members everyday, e.g. Somehow you found your way and joined. The drivers that are not able to find this forum are pretty much not the sharpest tools in the shed, or they are just working 16 hours or more a days to feed their families, no splurging on internet connections.

"Patience is a virtue", "I'm surprised you don't know this by now. Perhaps you are young"

Once again give it time, the big Uber bus of reality is headed your way. I hope you stay clear of it, and start to posting all the positive stuff you discover doing this gig, because so far you have contributed nothing new or worth discussing.

Perhaps you could share your highly productive habits. You being on the same platforms as all of us, driving and posting on a forum. Lol... This is getting really stupid!

Btw it's not "See you on the road". It's "Uber on!" Get with it, or get out!

You must be recovering for some addiction (AA), or read those free self-help books way too much. 
How original, "Negative Nancy" really?


----------



## SmileBit199 (Dec 10, 2014)

Casandria said:


> Just to clarify, are you saying that outside forces are never to blame and it's always on the individual?


I believe 99% of people's problems could have been prevented by the individual. It feels better to complain and blame outside forces though so you get communities like this.


----------



## SmileBit199 (Dec 10, 2014)

ShooUber said:


> I won't waste too much of my time replying to your useless postings.
> 
> Your attempts to come off as being the knowledgable one is having the contrary effect. It appears that you are one that stays focus on the negative crap you read into. Keep researching and reading this forum, I promise you'll find some positive postings as we'll.
> 
> ...


This was too long and too negative to read all the way through. If you don't like how you spend your time in life the stop doing it! Life is too short to complain all the time.

This thread has been rich though. The complainers like complaining so much they complain about people who rail against complaining.

Just know that complaining in this form is a complete waste of time. I hope you realize this before the bus of life runs you down and you realize how much you missed out on.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

I THINK SMILEBIT199 IS A PAID UBER TROLL


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

What if complaining in this forum is therapeutic for someone? Some people find it therapeutic to complain about people who complain.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

@SmileBit199

If you aren't a troll then you are a colossal ass. Be sure to stop into a chemo infusion suite and let everyone there know it's their fault they have cancer or a rape crisis center, I'm sure they'd love to hear how they are to blame.


----------



## SmileBit199 (Dec 10, 2014)

just drive said:


> What if complaining in this forum is therapeutic for someone? Some people find it therapeutic to complain about people who complain.


No, lol. Go read up on the science of complaining. We have literature on this sort of thing. Ignorance should no longer be an excuse.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Yes don’t let Uber use you. AKA don’t contract for Uber. You “hustlers” are just as dumb as the FT grinders. Sorry...
The only folks I have sympathy are those who would be in immediately desperate straits without the cash income.


----------



## SmileBit199 (Dec 10, 2014)

Casandria said:


> @SmileBit199
> 
> If you aren't a troll then you are a colossal ass. Be sure to stop into a chemo infusion suite and let everyone there know it's their fault they have cancer or a rape crisis center, I'm sure they'd love to hear how they are to blame.


I'm a little more evolved than that. As I said before, 99% of life's problems are the result of poor decisions in one's life. I also don't find it worthwhile to berate cancer ridden individuals who have chosen to form disgusting relationships with tobacco products in their life. Some cancers are behavior related you know?

I hope I at least gave you and many of the people who have read this thread something to think about for a little while.


----------



## SmileBit199 (Dec 10, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> Yes don't let Uber use you. AKA don't contract for Uber. You "hustlers" are just as dumb as the FT grinders. Sorry...
> The only folks I have sympathy are those who would be in immediately desperate straits without the cash income.


I'm sure you're a delight to bring to social gatherings.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

SmileBit199 said:


> I'm sure you're a delight to bring to social gatherings.


Which I am actually able to attend since I got my weekend nights back after quitting Uber.


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

This mary poppins song could also apply to uber's "how to provide 5-star service":

If you want this choice position
Have a cheery disposition
Rosy cheeks, no warts!
Play games, all sorts
You must be kind, you must be witty
Very sweet and fairly pretty
Take us on outings, give us treats
Sing songs, bring sweets


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

SmileBit199 said:


> I'm a little more evolved than that. As I said before, 99% of life's problems are the result of poor decisions in one's life. I also don't find it worthwhile to berate cancer ridden individuals who have chosen to form disgusting relationships with tobacco products in their life. Some cancers are behavior related you know?
> 
> I hope I at least gave you and many of the people who have read this thread something to think about for a little while.


Hey ASSWHIPE; PAID UBER TROLL; COLLASSAL ASS

U know the "game" is rigged right??? U know that most are too busy on that hamster wheel of life trying to "keep up with jones's and earning $$$" to ever become truly educated! U know our education/teaching system is NOT really designed to "educate" its designed to teach you what they want u to know for "their" system!!! You are PROGRAMMED from birth to respond the way "THEY" want u too!

What is money??? it is DEBT back in the beginning of society money was a tally stick...a piece of wood...did u know that??? most dont...we dont even have money in todays society...we have paper! FIAT Dollars made by a Private money banking cartel. Called the Federal Reserve..We do not have capitalisem...we have facisem...bet u didnt know that either!

U SAY "*As I said before, 99% of life's problems are the result of poor decisions in one's life." 
*
I say Bullshit...its cuz the game is rigged against you...here step out of the matrix U wont even have to read...Learn, educate yourself, so that u too can become an awakened angry american

*www.trueworldhistory.info*

*PS here is something for all to contemplate*

*Just look at us. 
Everything is backwards, everything is upside down.
Doctors destroy health, lawyers destroy justice, universities destroy knowledge,
governments destroy freedom; the major media destroy information and
religions destroy spirituality.- Michael Ellner*


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

SmileBit199 said:


> This was too long and too negative to read all the way through. If you don't like how you spend your time in life the stop doing it! Life is too short to complain all the time.
> 
> This thread has been rich though. The complainers like complaining so much they complain about people who rail against complaining.
> 
> Just know that complaining in this form is a complete waste of time. I hope you realize this before the bus of life runs you down and you realize how much you missed out on.


Sorry to disappoint you, I have not miss out on much, I'm retired at 50 with a good permanent income, a home, grand kids and I don't do the complaining here. I just like being informed by allowing others negative experiences educated me, if it happens to be in a complaint format, so be it. Your of comment of "Life is too short to complain all the time" is the most stupidest thing you have posted so far. How do you know all these people spend their entire life complain. Unless you have some kind of "Gods View" software like Uber does.. Your a moron by see a variety of negative posting from different members and you conclusion is that everyone is a lifetime complainer in general. Really dum!

We get it your the new "Uber Daydream Believer"

Just know that this form of complaining has gotten members quoted on real world news site. Maybe not a complete waste of time after all. Again give it time.

Okay so we are all Negative Nancy's, and you must be one of those Positive Polly's.

Here's a web page that might interest you, But you may have already visited it before, to refocus when you start getting that little itch feeling to complain about something.

http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images;_ylt=A0SO8wruTqxUjOIA.QbBGOd_;_ylu=X3oDMTB1Yzdza2I5BHNlYwNzYwRjb2xvA2dxMQR2dGlkA1RBVVMwODVfMQ--?_adv_prop=image&fr=ipad&va=positive polly

Were you one of those abused child that were not allow to be unhappy with something's that happen in life, and forget about *****ing about and was always told to go read the bible or something like that? I'm just asking.

We are all here to let you know that it's okay to ***** and gripe a little. Your an adult now, it's okay, I know its's in you. Come on Try, it's that feel good to get shit off your chest feeling. I promise it doesn't hurt, it's somewhat liberating. Try it your going to like it.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

UberHayden said:


> genius. I agree and I just find this site funny to read all the complaints. I would love to have at least one area that shares tips and some positive vibes!


You will not find it funny when many other service industries start using the uber model, I can see it now,
uberWaitress
uberLandscaping
uberFlightAttendant
uberDentalAssistance
uberBabySitter
uberDayCare
uberCallGirl (one can only dream)
uberAutoDetailing
uberSecurityGuard


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

SmileBit199 said:


> I'm sure you're a delight to bring to social gatherings.


I have my doubts that you have tons of social gathering invites. Here's a couple of pics to brighten up your evening, they kind of like take me back to the time I was 10, and had not been molested by what the real world can dish out. Enjoy Roy!


----------



## SmileBit199 (Dec 10, 2014)

centralFLFuber said:


> Hey ASSWHIPE; PAID UBER TROLL; COLLASSAL ASS
> 
> U know the "game" is rigged right??? U know that most are too busy on that hamster wheel of life trying to "keep up with jones's and earning $$$" to ever become truly educated! U know our education/teaching system is NOT really designed to "educate" its designed to teach you what they want u to know for "their" system!!! You are PROGRAMMED from birth to respond the way "THEY" want u too!
> 
> ...


I'm surprised another member here liked this post. Although, now that I think about it, maybe I'm not.

Here's the deal, the universe is out to get everyone and everything. Nature exists by consuming. Don't act like you're special in this regard because you're not.

Straight up, this post is evidence of loser mentality. I'm not calling you a loser but theideas contained in it are awful.

People who succeed in this world are fighters. That guy driving the Mercedes-Benz with the 19 year old bombshell on his arm worked his ass off to get there. He made good decisions and he put in the work. He didn't make excuses and give up.

If driving for Uber doesn't work for you then stop. Start thinking about and doing the things you do want to do.

God the attitude in this thread is tiring.

Losers keep complaining and making excuses. Winners will keep finding solutions.


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

SmileBit199 said:


> No, lol. Go read up on the science of complaining. We have literature on this sort of thing. Ignorance should no longer be an excuse.


Oh I get you now, you been reading a little too much on the Science of Complaining, you use to be a complainer, but found your new awaking, kind of like those religious colts, except that you brainwashed yourself and have no one to blame or complain to anymore. I'm sorry this happen to you, you can be cured.

Btw who's "WE". In your post "We have literature on this sort of thing." Are you one of those Scientology ***, trying to recruit new members.

"Ignorance should no longer be an excuse" I agree with you on this one, so why are you acting so Ignorant.


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

SmileBit199 said:


> I'm surprised another member here liked this post. Although, now that I think about it, maybe I'm not.
> 
> Here's the deal, the universe is out to get everyone and everything. Nature exists by consuming. Don't act like you're special in this regard because you're not.
> 
> ...


I'm calling it, this guy is a real nut case, you should get your meds adjusted soon. FYI, I know a few people who didn't lift a finger for the money they have. It was handed to them in a lawsuit, or mommy and dadda gave it to them. A Mercedes-Benz can be leased for $399.00 a month, don't be a foul the bombshell on his arm could be a call girl, that he just spend all his Uber dollars on.

Your statement. "God the attitude in this thread is tiring".
It's starting to sound like you got an excuse with a hint of complaining. Come on we are all just messing with you! Drink some more of that Positive Polly Punch. Mix up a pitcher full of that real fruity one, you're going be okay.


----------



## SmileBit199 (Dec 10, 2014)

ShooUber said:


> Oh I get you now, you been reading a little too much on the Science of Complaining, you use to be a complainer, but found your new awaking, kind of like those religious colts, except that you brainwashed yourself and have no one to blame or complain to anymore. I'm sorry this happen to you, you can be cured.
> 
> Btw who's "WE". In your post "We have literature on this sort of thing." Are you one of those Scientology ***, trying to recruit new members.
> 
> "Ignorance should no longer be an excuse" I agree with you on this one, so why are you acting so Ignorant.


No. I was never much of a complainer. I've just observed enough people to realize that people who spend time complaining unconstructively usually don't amount to much. The next time you find yourself in the company of successful people, try and study their habits. See how they behave.

The "we" I was referring to was the human race. If you spent any time in an academic setting you would realize that "literature" doesn't often equate to scientology. A member here suggested that complaining may be therapeutic when all the evidence points towards the exact opposite. Ridiculous.


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

SmileBit199 said:


> No. I was never much of a complainer. I've just observed enough people to realize that people who spend time complaining unconstructively usually don't amount to much. The next time you find yourself in the company of successful people, try and study their habits. See how they behave.
> 
> The "we" I was referring to was the human race. If you spent any time in an academic setting you would realize that "literature" doesn't often equate to scientology. A member here suggested that complaining may be therapeutic when all the evidence points towards the exact opposite. Ridiculous.


Ah, I see you made it back. I was worried for a minute. Did you get to reply to all the other post, or is this what you Positive Polly Pros do, ignore things you don't want to answer, think positive and all bad things just go away. start new new thread with something useful. Because this thread got a little stale.

Spend sometime reading the post correctly, and you will see that nowhere was stated that literature equates Scientology.
The jokingly question was, are you a Scientology ***? No need to answer that, I had my answer from the context of your first post.

This takes me back to my earlier post "Your attempts to come off as being the knowledgable one is having the contrary effect."

Complaining can be a pass time for some, a way to vent a little, but it doesn't make them habitually pessimistic complainers. We are all glad you not a complainer, but what you are is an Over Opinionated Person.

Read up on this for a change!
http://m.wikihow.com/Deal-With-Opinionated-People

Anyways, Welcome back!


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

Again, please take time to read this hyperlink.

http://m.wikihow.com/Deal-With-Opinionated-People

You come off as loving to do research on others peoples behaviors. Try doing some research on yours.


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

SmileBit199 said:


> I've been reading these forums for the past week or so and I've been seeing a pretty negative community brewing here.
> 
> It seems like everyone is complaining about wages, passengers, Uber's future etc...
> 
> ...


Interesting that you bring this up. I have been a member from almost day one when I decided to drive for Uber. I have made the most of it and choose to make my own decisions not based on others criteria. I have just decided to also drive for Lyft to hopefully expand my service area. I thought it was pretty funny when I had a great convo with my Lyft mentor and mentioned this forum and he said 'Oh! The depressing one". I've been able to work from home, keep my car maintained and cleaned, drive when I want and put a few $$ in my account. I knew this would never be a real job unless I wanted to commit to 40+ and drive nights & weekend nights. It is what you make of it. I'm semi retired and make what i need to and minimize my expenses.


----------



## SmileBit199 (Dec 10, 2014)

ShooUber said:


> Ah, I see you made it back. I was worried for a minute. Did you get to reply to all the other post, or is this what you Positive Polly Pros do, ignore things you don't want to answer, think positive and all bad things just go away. start new new thread with something useful. Because this thread got a little stale.
> 
> Spend sometime reading the post correctly, and you will see that nowhere was stated that literature equates Scientology.
> The jokingly question was, are you a Scientology ***? No need to answer that, I had my answer from the context of your first post.
> ...


Yeah, I was gone for...10 hours. Sorry to keep you waiting.

It's "This TAKES me back TO my earlier post..." Not "This take me back my earlier post..."

Venting isn't a thing for Christ's sake. Do a quick google search. I thought we went over this already.

The negative attitude of this forum has been recognized by other members so it's not just me.

Keep complaining all you want. Just know that it gets you nowhere. Good luck and see you on the road!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

SmileBit199 said:


> Yeah, I was gone for...10 hours. Sorry to keep you waiting.
> 
> It's "This TAKES me back TO my earlier post..." Not "This take me back my earlier post..."
> 
> ...


Desert Driver, it's you, isn't it!? You've created another account and now call yourself Smilebit. I prefer the name Desert Driver; it's more catchy, but whatever!


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

SmileBit199 said:


> Yeah, I was gone for...10 hours. Sorry to keep you waiting.
> 
> It's "This TAKES me back TO my earlier post..." Not "This take me back my earlier post..."
> 
> ...


Oh you caught my little typo. You get a 3* rating for that. Did you read all the other members post I sure you can find more typos. I know it's hard to stay focus with this boring thread you started. Do you have OCD or ADHD. Typos will happen when you post from a small phone. I corrected it for you, done need you to get bent out of shape now!

No one said your the one and only. I need to find that post where another newbie, Positive Polly posted in the begin how great this gig was, and how he couldn't understand all the complaining, but a few weeks later recanted his opinion.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

ShooUber said:


> Oh you caught my little typo. You get a 3* rating for that. Did you read all the other members post I sure you can find more typos. I know it's hard to stay focus with this boring thread you started. Do you have OCD or ADHD. Typos will happen when you post from a small phone. I corrected it for you, done need you to get bent out of shape now!
> 
> No say your the one and only. I need to find that post where another newbie, Positive Polly posted in the begin how great this gig was, and how he/she could understand all the complaining, but a few weeks later recanted his opinion.


Don't waste your time, ShooUber. There are some people on here who like to complain that other people are... complaining. Some might say this is a good example of hypocrisy, but that's a rather large word for this time of night.


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Don't waste your time, ShooUber. There are some people on here who like to complain that other people are... complaining. Some might say this is a good example of hypocrisy, but that's a rather large word for this time of night.


Lol, Your right, I was just killing time fcking with this ****** bag.


----------



## SmileBit199 (Dec 10, 2014)

ShooUber said:


> Oh you caught my little typo. You get a 3* rating for that. Did you read all the other members post I sure you can find more typos. I know it's hard to stay focus with this boring thread you started. Do you have OCD or ADHD. Typos will happen when you post from a small phone. I corrected it for you, done need you to get bent out of shape now!
> 
> No one said your the one and only. I need to find that post where another newbie, Positive Polly posted in the begin how great this gig was, and how he couldn't understand all the complaining, but a few weeks later recanted his opinion.


You people need to slow down. Just because I illustrated the stupidity of complaining in a forum like this, doesn't mean I think Uber is great.

In fact, I don't assign a such a value to these things. It's a simple equation for me. If I put X into Uber, I will receive Y. If I am not happy with this equation I simply move on.

It's really not that complicated.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

SmileBit199 said:


> You people need to slow down. Just because I illustrated the stupidity of complaining in a forum like this, doesn't mean I think Uber is great.
> 
> In fact, I don't assign a such a value to these things. It's a simple equation for me. If I put X into Uber, I will receive Y. If I am not happy with this equation I simply move on.
> 
> It's really not that complicated.


You will receive Y for a few months... and then Y/2 for a few months.... and then Y/4 for a few months.... and then Y/8 for a few months.... etc, etc....

Welcome to "Being Uber".


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

It is Desert Driver, no doubt about it.


----------



## SmileBit199 (Dec 10, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> You will receive Y for a few months... and then Y/2 for a few months.... and then Y/4 for a few months.... and then Y/8 for a few months.... etc, etc....
> 
> Welcome to "Being Uber".


When the equation no longer suits my needs, I will move on. Simple isn't it?

I will not be complaining about it that's for sure.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

SmileBit199 said:


> When the equation no longer suits my needs, I will move on. Simple isn't it?
> 
> I will not be complaining about it that's for sure.


Could you skip the middle steps and just move on now?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

SmileBit199 said:


> When the equation no longer suits my needs, I will move on. Simple isn't it?
> 
> I will not be complaining about it that's for sure.


That's not very "partner" like.


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

SmileBit199 said:


> You people need to slow down. Just because I illustrated the stupidity of complaining in a forum like this, doesn't mean I think Uber is great.
> 
> In fact, I don't assign a such a value to these things. It's a simple equation for me. If I put X into Uber, I will receive Y. If I am not happy with this equation I simply move on.
> 
> It's really not that complicated.


The only thing you've demonstrated here is that you are over opinionated. Just like a bible banger.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

SmileBit199 said:


> I've been reading these forums for the past week or so and I've been seeing a pretty negative community brewing here.
> 
> It seems like everyone is complaining about wages, passengers, Uber's future etc...
> 
> ...


POST # 1 / SB 199: ... And just like that... you've
graduated to Pr1nce Uber's lofty status. As
UberHayden said ... genius. Word.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

UberHayden said:


> genius. I agree and I just find this site funny to read all the complaints. I would love to have at least one area that shares tips and some positive vibes!


Here are some positive vibes for you
https://uberpeople.net/threads/nashville-cuts-rates-by-25.10417/


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

SmileBit199 said:


> I've been reading these forums for the past week or so and I've been seeing a pretty negative community brewing here.
> 
> It seems like everyone is complaining about wages, passengers, Uber's future etc...
> 
> ...


Where is Russell when you need him?


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

SmileBit199 said:


> No, this isn't true either.
> 
> Uber employs how many drivers? And how many of those drivers complain on this very forum? Yeah, that's a small percentage right?
> 
> ...


Please will someone get Russell


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Casandria said:


> This board is a small subset of those driving, but if you look on social media, it's the same sentiment. Does everyone who drives for Uber post their "complaints" publicly? No, but that doesn't mean that the 10% who do are the only ones who are unhappy and the other 90% are pleased as punch. There are valid issues raised here with the way that Uber treats "partners" and those who don't have problems with those issues tend to be those who are Ubering part-time for extra cash and not depending on it to put food on the table and keep a roof over a family's head.
> 
> I have issues with the pricing as I think it's unfair to pax and drivers alike. Surge pricing takes advantage of a situation that would be easily remedied with a standard rate increase. More drivers would be on the road and there wouldn't be a need to enact price gouging. Even discounting prices, adding a tip button would pacify most of the grumblers and not cost Uber a dime. That being said, Uber customer service has been great with other issues that we've had (like puke clean up) and I've shared that good along with my thoughts on the other in this forum.
> 
> Regardless, this is an open forum and you're just as entitled to complain about the complainers as the complainers are to complain about Uber. Just don't expect a whole lot of folks to agree with you


POST # 16 / CASANDRIA: ... Their minds are
made up ( all of 30 y.o....YO), so please don't
confuse them with the facts.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

SmileBit199 said:


> I'm a little more evolved than that. As I said before, 99% of life's problems are the result of poor decisions in one's life. I also don't find it worthwhile to berate cancer ridden individuals who have chosen to form disgusting relationships with tobacco products in their life. Some cancers are behavior related you know?
> 
> I hope I at least gave you and many of the people who have read this thread something to think about for a little while.


Yes, you got me thinking for a while. How long have you been driving for Uber? And do you really believe the crap you are posting here?


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

SmileBit199 said:


> I'm surprised another member here liked this post. Although, now that I think about it, maybe I'm not.
> 
> Here's the deal, the universe is out to get everyone and everything. Nature exists by consuming. Don't act like you're special in this regard because you're not.
> 
> ...


Can you show us how you are a winner? Do you have a merc and a hooker hanging off your arm?


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

SmileBit199 said:


> You people need to slow down. Just because I illustrated the stupidity of complaining in a forum like this, doesn't mean I think Uber is great.
> 
> In fact, I don't assign a such a value to these things. It's a simple equation for me. If I put X into Uber, I will receive Y. If I am not happy with this equation I simply move on.
> 
> It's really not that complicated.


god it sounds like uber jax to me


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

ShooUber said:


> Lol, Your right, I was just killing time fcking with this ****** bag.


POST # 49 / SHOOUBER: ... No, he's giving
******bags a bad name!


----------



## jimx200 (Oct 31, 2014)

No complaints from me..I sent my phone back to Uber yesterday and happy now! Been doing this little gig for 9 months (much better back then) to get travel/vacation money. I'm a mature guy who has another part time job and also a photographer and sell some photo images. This past Christmas I made much more selling my prints than I did Uber so it was a easy decision. The whole wear/tear on my car, the gray area with my insurance company, the $6. fares, and the no tipping will not be missed. It's a much better deal for the rider than the driver, but everyone here knows that. The BIG hit on lowering the per mile earnings is going to be Ubers undoing as I personally know 3 drivers who left as they too got tired of earning minimum wage. The thing was that when I took on this part time job, I thought it was lucrative..it's not. Anyone with a little smarts can make so much more money with many part time jobs...and all without the risk of car damage, depreciation, etc. 
I applaud all you hard working drivers and hopefully Uber will up the rate so their drivers are happy. In the big picture, Uber could care less about the constant turn over of drivers since many people still believe it's a lucrative way to make serious money..right.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

jimx200 said:


> No complaints from me..I sent my phone back to Uber yesterday and happy now! Been doing this little gig for 9 months (much better back then) to get travel/vacation money. I'm a mature guy who has another part time job and also a photographer and sell some photo images. This past Christmas I made much more selling my prints than I did Uber so it was a easy decision. The whole wear/tear on my car, the gray area with my insurance company, the $6. fares, and the no tipping will not be missed. It's a much better deal for the rider than the driver, but everyone here knows that. The BIG hit on lowering the per mile earnings is going to be Ubers undoing as I personally know 3 drivers who left as they too got tired of earning minimum wage. The thing was that when I took on this part time job, I thought it was lucrative..it's not. Anyone with a little smarts can make so much more money with many part time jobs...and all without the risk of car damage, depreciation, etc.
> I applaud all you hard working drivers and hopefully Uber will up the rate so their drivers are happy. In the big picture, Uber could care less about the constant turn over of drivers since many people still believe it's a lucrative way to make serious money..right.


I'm just about there, I am trying to line up a few other items that I can do with my limitations but so far no luck. I hope to be sending in my phone as well.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

suewho said:


> god it sounds like uber jax to me


Oh yes, he was one who claimed to make uber work for him, and look at that result


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Hey, I also claim Uber works for me. But I'm unique in my situation. I'm Part time. I use my car to drive into work and home and do about 2 hours a day to basically get money for parking and a bit of the gas. All I need is to clear $20 a day to do that. Most cases it's easy and sometimes I can do a bit more.

I can also for the first time write off any expenses on the car including the ride into and from work as the app is running during that time. So come Tax time I will do ok where normally my ride will be on my own dime. Even if I never got a single ride the fact that I can trace my commute into Uber use it's covered.

Like I said my situation is more unique and I do Uber not to make money but offset a car expense I have already.

But that said with the recent flood of drivers and the possibility of a rate cut I feel it will be for the Tax write off only. It will not pay for the expense it's planning on offsetting. Especially when I get a fare going the other way the odd time.

Looking forward to UberPool when it comes here. That will work wonders for my situation.


----------



## gemnilocs (Sep 29, 2014)

SmileBit199 said:


> I've been reading these forums for the past week or so and I've been seeing a pretty negative community brewing here.
> 
> It seems like everyone is complaining about wages, passengers, Uber's future etc...
> 
> ...


I will just add this *****drops mic****** cause nothing else needs to be said.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

gemnilocs said:


> I will just add this *****drops mic****** cause nothing else needs to be said.


That was the best answer anyone can give. Well said.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I'll be making a complaint about all this.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I think some of the complaining is a little whiny at times. People complain about the same types of things for the most part. But what I have come to learn is that it is coming from a good place.
> 
> Some people have more skin in the game than some of us who are part time. They have a living that is being effected and that sucks. Uber is not a good company to work with. Over time you do see it. Flooding the streets with drivers over new years was not to help us. It helps them. Their mantra is what works for them, not us. If you recognize that right up front you will make Uber your *****, not the other way around.
> 
> I also would never take that frustration on the client in your car because you are pissed with Uber, they are the ones paying you no matter how little you think it is, they are the ones who are feeding you. Always respect the rider. Some of the complaints I see always want to screw the rider for Ubers mistakes. That's just not right.


@Actionjax....

"that's just not right" you said and you very "well" said !
I think in some of your older posts you leaned a little bit to strong towards the passenger side and I disagreed wit some posts.
But this time all I can say that I absolutely agree with you and we need to stay professional as driver and humans.

Many people here and elsewhere act a little bit like "If I can't have it, then nobody else should have it"
and they would rather nuke everything down.. very unprofessional and emotional, right?

Good to know there are some more of your kind out there..


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

hey dude !! complain about Uber or Lyft but you don't complain about the "admin" 

Hey Admin, CODE-4 all clear down here !

lol...


----------



## wtdrivesnj (Dec 5, 2014)

I find these post silly...another idiot complaining about the complaints and not contributing to the forum......your post is the hundredth ...laughable


----------



## SmileBit199 (Dec 10, 2014)

wtdrivesnj said:


> I find these post silly...another idiot complaining about the complaints and not contributing to the forum......your post is the hundredth ...laughable


lol

You can't even see the contribution?! Take your head out of the sand. This is the best advice on this forum.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

you are right & wrong I read all of the comments in this thread , I agree with your statements ..
its just that they only work for a few, it's sounds like that" work hard enough and you too can be a billionaire " ( are you Travis him self ?? ) here is the thing it's like the Burj Khalifa there is a lot more space in the lower levels than in the top yet the guy at the top is telling everyone else if you just try hard enoug you all can be up here too ..( given you work for me of course ) It sounds good yes I agree but it is technically impossible for that building can not hold all its occupants in the top it actually needs the great majority of occupants to be in the lower levels to the balance the weight . Same goes for our country , most of the people on this forum are just as intelligent as you and are working their way to success this is the were the uber killer is brewing ( in a constructive way I'm glad uber killed cab companies at one point I was for uber) it's all fair game .. IF A POSITIVE FORUM FOR UBER DRIVERS EXISTED IT WOUL BE FULL OF THE MOST STUPID PEOPLE I CAN THINK OF REALLY ??
73 CENTS A MILE AND YOU MUST JUGGLE THE SWORDS OF 4.6 % FEDDBACK YOU EXPECT POSITIVE COMMENTS C'MON !!! ARE YOU ARE EXPECTING A CULT?? I say give them a chance their best ally is you TRAVIS you are creating you own future competitor , you are setting them free , so yes in a personal sense you are 100%correct I try to live my life that way too I respect you ways , but that little defect arrogance can out do all of your smarts .


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

wtdrivesnj said:


> I find these post silly...another idiot complaining about the complaints and not contributing to the forum......your post is the hundredth ...laughable


Thiss a *PRIME EXAMPLE* of thes that continue driving NOW at 70 cents per mile and as many noted here will continue driving for Uber even if they have to pay Uber for that. He just started a few weeks ago and now he's trying to teach people here what to say or not to say on this forum.
Because of him and alike Uber has been raping hard-working experienced drivers all over the world. Proly signed for Uber/Santander 25% interest rate financing on a new Prius, or Camry.


----------



## u-Boater (Oct 27, 2014)

SmileBit199 said:


> I've been reading these forums for the past week or so and I've been seeing a pretty negative community brewing here.
> 
> It seems like everyone is complaining about wages, passengers, Uber's future etc...


I agree with you to a certain extent. There IS an awful lot of complaining going on here. However, most people on this site are misguided. As a Libertarian I'd like to offer the one and only true complaint that we all should be directing towards uBer:

Allow drivers to set their own rates! Markets, service, vehicles, drivers all differ... and so should prices on a fluid 24/7/365 basis! The technology is great but this ponzi-structured socialized rideshare experiment is turning into a hot, unsustainable mess in a hurry.


----------



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

Uber is a great concept but the reality is that it's run by deuchebags who only care about market share. I love how they constantly threaten drivers with deactivation should they not be in line with their lame guidelines which are meaningless


----------

